# Big Upgrade



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi everyone

There's a big upgrade happening to UKM in the next few days. I don't know exactly when it's taking place but the site may be down for a short while. Don't worry, we'll be back up soon after. :thumbup1:

Lot's of new features and a more modern design coming very soon.... :thumb

I'm sure there'll be lots of questions, please bear with me - it'll be a learning process for me as well whilst I get my head around all the new stuff.

I hope you all enjoy the new UKM :cool2:


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> There's a big upgrade happening to UKM in the next few days. I don't know exactly when it's taking place but the site may be down for a short while. Don't worry, we'll be back up soon after. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


 Good! :thumb

Finger crossed we don't end up losing threads or messing up the reps like last time.

Can't wait to see the changes now!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Looking forward to it mate.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Good! :thumb
> 
> Finger crossed we don't end up losing threads or messing up the reps like last time.
> 
> Can't wait to see the changes now!


 How do you cross a finger?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> How do you cross a finger?


 Now that you asking I'm not sure anymore


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> How do you cross a finger?


 youll need pliers and some paracetamol.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Finger crossed we don't end up losing threads or messing up the reps like last time.
> 
> Can't wait to see the changes now!


 Reps/Likes ARE changing... for a start, Reputation could potentially now be seperate from Likes. That's somethig which I think should please a lot of people. For example, a popular 'banter' post liked by many won't necessarily increase Reputation.

The thing I'd like to make everyone aware of is that how it appears on day 1 probably isn't how it'll be a week later. I'll need to go though and configure everything to get it working the way we all want. You can probably expect a few polls that week too.

I'm excited too


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Lorian said:


> Reps/Likes ARE changing... for a start, Reputation could potentially now be seperate from Likes. That's somethig which I think should please a lot of people. For example, a popular 'banter' post liked by many won't necessarily increase Reputation.
> 
> The thing I'd like to make everyone aware of is that how it appears on day 1 probably isn't how it'll be a week later. I'll need to go though and configure everything to get it working the way we all want. You can probably expect a few polls that week too.
> 
> I'm excited too


 IPS 4.2?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Lorian said:


> Reps/Likes ARE changing... for a start, *Reputation could potentially now be seperate from Likes*. That's somethig which I think should please a lot of people. For example, a popular 'banter' post liked by many won't necessarily increase Reputation.
> 
> The thing I'd like to make everyone aware of is that how it appears on day 1 probably isn't how it'll be a week later. I'll need to go though and configure everything to get it working the way we all want. You can probably expect a few polls that week too.
> 
> I'm excited too


 YES please  It's much better to be able to separate the likes for the banther from the reputation that goes for helping people out or writing informative things.

Still can't wait to see the new baby!! :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LOL @Heavyassweights Rep destruction incoming in 3,2,1....


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

invisiblekid said:


> IPS 4.2?


 Yes, along with a slightly re-worked logo, header and colours.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Lorian said:


> Yes, along with a slightly re-worked logo, header and colours.


 It looks brilliant. Can't wait to see it live. Good luck with the upgrade.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> YES please  It's much better to be able to separate the likes for the banther from the reputation that goes for helping people out or writing informative things.
> 
> Still can't wait to see the new baby!! :thumb


 I have to write informative posts now ?!?!?! 

but that's not my specialty !!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> LOL @Heavyassweights anal destruction incoming in 3,2,1....


 coffee first mate


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

anna1 said:


> I have to write informative posts now ?!?!?!
> 
> but that's not my specialty !!


 Then you'll have likes but no reps lol

EDIT: Bae your speciality is derailing threads :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Yes, along with a slightly re-worked logo, header and colours.


 All sounds good mate. When's it all taking place?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Chelsea said:


> All sounds good mate. When's it all taking place?


 Done!

Now to start addressing all the small changes that need to be sorted...


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

looking crazy, looking good


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Is it my impression or after every update the avi gets smaller and smaller?


----------

